# Pipe Websites



## Blaylock-cl

I'd like to thank, Jeff (jgros001), for compiling this extensive list, and for allowing all the pipe smokers at Puff.com to use it. 
Great job my friend!

*RETAILERS*

4Noggins: 4noggins.com
Affordable Pipes: index.htm
Al Pascia: smoking pipes Al Pascia', pipe, pipa, alpascia.com
All About Pipes: Alles rund um Pfeifen... *-* All about pipes... Photo Gallery by martinrr at pbase.com
Altinok Pipes: Altinok Pipe - Excellent Turkish Meerschaum Pipes
Artisan Pipes: Artisan smoking pipes
Bennington Tobacconist: https://bocabenningtons.com/onlinestore.php
Best Meerschaums (Baki): bestmeerschaums
Bisgaard Pipes: aab-taxfreepipes.com
The Briar Gallery: http://home.comcast.net/~briargallery/
Briar Patch: Briar Patch Pipe and Tobacco | Your source for cigars, pipes and pipe tobacco
The Briar Pipe: TheBriarPipe.com Home Page
The Briary: The Briary Pipe and Tobacco Shop - A pipe and tobacco shop selling fine pipes, tobacco, cigars, humidors and other pipe and tobacco accessories
Bulk Corn Cob Pipes: Corn Cob Pipes
Chief Catoonah Tobacconist: Chief Catoonah's
Cornell and Diehl: new index
Cup o' Joes: Cup O' Joes - Largest Selection of Dunhill Pipes and Pipe Tobacco
Davidoff, NYC: Davidoff Shop - Madison Avenue - NYC
Dead Man's Pipes: { Dead Man's Pipes } Specializing in estate smoking pipes
Dino Puffin: Online shop of Italian handmade pipes: artisanal briar pipes - Mastro de Paja school - Dino Puffin
Dunhill and Castello Collectors Web Site: Dunhill & Castello Collectors Web Site
eBriar: Welcome and thank you for visiting eBriar
El Fumador: ONLINE CIGAR SHOP | TOBACCONIST | PIPE TOBACCO STORE
F.F. Pipes and Tobacco: FF Pipes & Tobacco
Fader's Tobacconist: Fader's Tobacconists
Fine Pipes: Fine Pipes International
Frenchy's Pipes: Frenchy's Pipes - New and Estate Smoking Pipes
The Gray Fox: Fine Smoking Pipes & Accessories with FREE SHIPPING - The Gray Fox
Hermit Tobacco: Estate pipes,Hermit Tobacco Vintage Blends New Pipes
The Italian Pipe: Welcome to the High Grade Italian Pipes Homepage
Iwan Ries: Largest Selection of Pipes, Pipe Tobacco and Cigars in Chicago @ Iwan Ries & Co.
James Island Piper: The James Island Piper, premium new and estate tobacco smoking pipes
J.R. Cigars: http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=pipes
L.J. Peretti: LJ Peretti Co. - Established 1870
Le Pipe: http://www.lepipe.it/ing/default.asp
LePeltier Clay Pipes: Lepeltier pipes - The World's finest clay pipes.
Lewis Pipe and Tobacco: Lewis Pipe and Tobacco - Rich Lewis the best pipe Maker and Repairman in the US
Lil' Brown Smoke Shack: Lil' Brown Smoke Shack. Yakima, WA
Mars Cigars and Pipes: mars cigars & pipes
McCranie's: Welcome to McCranie's
Meerschaum Store: Meerschaum Smoking Pipes - Meerschaum Collectibles Gifts
Milan Tobacconists: Milan Tobacconists - Offering Premium Cigars, Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, and Accessories Since 1912 From Our Cigar and Pipe Shop in Roanoke, Virginia
Missouri Meerschaum: Missouri Meerschaum
Neat Pipes: Documento sin título
Novelli Pipes: Novelli Pens & Pipes - Since 1951
Old Virginia Tobacco Co.: Old Virginia Tobacco Company: Pipe Tobaccos and Cigars
Ostermann Pipes: Ostermann Pipes Vienna
Outwest Tobacco: Pipe Tobacco Pipe Smoking Tobacco Bulk Pipe Tobacco
Panther Pipes: pantherpipes
Payless Pipes: Pipes, Smoking Pipes & Pipe Tobacco from Payless Pipes
Peter Heinrichs: Peter Heinrichs
Pia Pipes: PiaPipes-Online shop for smoking pipes and pipe maker accessories
Pipe Collectors Club of America: PCCA 2009
The Pipe Den: estate pipes cigars smoking tobacco estate pipe Dunhill Castello
The Pipe Rack: The Pipe Rack - For All Your Burning Desires
The Pipe Site: http://www.thepipesite.com/
Pipe Smoke: www.pipesmoke.eu - Smoking pipes, estate pipes, pipe and cigar accessories of the best brand
Pipe Tobacco Place: Pipe Tobacco Shop - Tobacco Smoking Pipes & Pipe Tobacco
Pipedo: http://www.pipedo.com/index_e.shtml
Pipestud's Consignment Shop: http://www.pipestud.com/main.html?src=/index2.html#1,0
Pipeworks and Wilke: Pipeworks & Wilke; Custom blended tobaccos, Wilke Briar Pipes.
Pipes and Cigars: Cigars, Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, and Smoking Accessories at PipesandCigars.com
Pipes by George: Pipes - Our High Grade Lines
Pipes High Grade: The Shop
Pipes 2 Smoke: Tobacco Pipes, Smoking Pipes, Estate Pipes &
Premier Pipes: Tobacco Pipes - Smoking Pipes - Accessories At PREMIER PIPES. We Offer The Best Smoking Pipes.
Puffers Pipes: Pufferspipes
Pulvers' Briars: Home
Rajek's House of Smoke: Rajeks House of Smoke
Rare Memories: Estate and new Smoking Pipes from RareMemories
The Right Pipe: Smoking Pipes - Imported Pipes from Turkey and Italy : The Right Pipe
Ruby Lane: Pipes :: All Items on Ruby Lane
Scandinavian Pipes: Welcome to Scandinavian Pipes
The Smoker: Home - Welcome to the Smoker
Smokers' Haven: Smokers' Haven Tobacco Pipes Cigars Smoking Pipe Tobaccos & Lighters
Smoking Pipes: Tobacco Pipes, Smoking Pipes, Estate Pipes & Pipe Tobacco at Smoking Pipes .com
SMS Pipes: SMS Pipes - Smoking Pipe - Imported Pipes from Turkey and Italy
Tabak Heinrich: Tabak-Heinrich Online-Shop
The Tobacco Barn: The Tobacco Barn: 1000's of Zippo Lighters, Cigars, Briar Pipes, Meerschaum Pipes, Custom Blended Pipe Tobacco
Tobacco Direct: Cigarettes, Black Hawk Cigarettes - Black Hawk Native American Made Cigarettes
The Tobacco Shop: The Tobacco Shop
Tobacco Supermarket: tobaccosupermarket.com
Tria Pipes: Home
Uptown's Smoke Shop: Uptowns Age Verification
Vintage Briars: VintageBriars.com
Watch City Cigar: Watch City Cigar Company -
WV Smoke Shop: http://www.wvsmokeshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=100

*ACCESSORIES*

Bail Top Jars: Canning/Preserving/Storage Jars Rubber Gasket Wire Bail Glass Top Triomphe Canning Jars like old Mason jar Ball jar
BD Woodturn Pipe Tampers: Bill Doherty Woodturning
Lamb Cabinets and Racks: Pipe Cabinets Pipe Racks
Ming Kahuna: Welcome to Ming-Kahuna
Old Ironsides' Tampers: Pipe Tampers
Papa Duke Tampers: Papa Duke's Handcrafted Tampers
Renaissance Wax: Restoration, Preservation, Conservation 
Smokin' Holsters: Welcome to Smokin' Holsters
Steve's Pipes and Accessories: index.htm
Tamper Works: TamperWorks
Tony's Pipe Racks: Pipe Racks
Totem Star: TotemStar.com
Two Cousins Pipe Racks: View Our Pipe Racks


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*PIPE MAKERS*

Adam Davidson: Adam Davidson Design
Alberto Bonfiglioli: Bonfiglioli Alberto Pipemaker's Page
Alexey Florov: florovpipes.com
Anne Julie: Website of Anne Julie
Aston-Taylor Pipes: Ashton-Taylor Pipes
Atelier Rolando: Atelier Rolando
Atelier Yashtylov: Êóðèòåëüíûå òðóáêè - Òðóáî÷íîå Àòåëüå ßøòûëîâà - Pipe Atelier Yashtylov
B.A. Weaver: Custom Briar Tobacco Pipes for Sale- Fluted, Billiard, Lovat, etc
BAC Art Pipes: http://www.bacartpipes.com/home.html
Baff: www.baff.cc - baff pipes - custom made tobacco pipes - tabakpfeifen nach mass - David Wagner - Smoking Briar Pipes - pipemaker - pfeifenmacher - pfeifenschneider - bruyere
Ben Scofield: ScofieldPipes.com
Bertram Safferling: Safferling | Freehands | Pipemaking Courses & Seminars | Gallery of Freehands | Exclusive Pipes | Smoking Accessories
Bob Kiess: Kiess Pipes
Brad Pohlmann: Pohlmann Pipes
Brian Ruthenberg: BriarArt.com
Chris Askwith: Askwith Pipes Hand Made in England
Chris Morgan: Morgan Pipes
Cornelius Manz: Cornelius MÃ¤nz | pipes - home
Darius Dah (GRC): Welcome to my Web site
David Enrique: David Enrique Pipes
David Johnson: Ozark Mountain Briars Hand Crafted Tobacco Pipes by David Johnson
Don Bernard: http://donbernardpipes.com/newpipe.htm
E. Andrew: E.Andrew Home
Ed Burak: Home
Elliott Nachwalter: Elliott Nachwalter Pipestudio - Handmade Briar pipes created one at a time at artisans studio in Vermont
Fikri Baki (Meerschaum): bakipipes
Georgi Todorov: GETZpipes studio - handmade briar smoking pipes and accessories
Heiner Nonnenbroich: Home
Horace Dejarnett: Dejarnett Briar Pipes - Handmade & Unique !!!
Jaden Hew Len: http://www.hew-len-pipes.com/
J. Alan: J. Alan Pipes
J.M. Boswell: http://www.boswellpipes.com/index.htm
Jack Howell: Howell Fine Handmade Pipes
Jake Hackert: "Custom Hand Crafted Pipes" by Jake Hackert -- Centerville PA Lancaster PA Demuth Tobacco Shop Briar pipes corncob pipes antler pipes bisonhead sws SWS service with a smile rick resh judy resh bisonhead racing service with a smile pipe repair custom 
Jan Zeman: Jan Zeman - handcrafted pipes
Jody Davis: jdavispipes.com
Joel Shapiro: JS Pipes and Tampers
Johan Slabbert: http://www.jobertpipes.co.za/index.php
John Crosby: Crosby Handmade Pipes
Jon Rinaldi: Handmade Pipes by Jon Rinaldi Pipes
Julius Vesz: Julius Vesz Pipes, beautiful handcrafted pipes expertly carved from dead root briar, and exclusive Canadian army military miniatures
Jurgen Moritz: Jürgen Moritz - Pfeifenmacher
Kent Rasmussen: Kent Rasmussen Pipes
Kirk Bosi: Bosi Pipes & Pens, exclusive handmade pipes.
Kurt Huhn: Handmade Pipes By Kurt Huhn
Larry Roush: Larry Roush Pipes
Lee Von Erck: Lee Von Erck Pipes
Love Geiger: GEIGER PIPES
Manuel Shaabi: Home
Mark Gradberg (Gray Mountain): Gray Mountain Pipes
Mark Tinsky: http://ssl.cybersun.com/scripts/webcatalog4disapi.dll/4dcgi/Subcat?AMS~101340587~103
Michael Parks: Parks Pipes - Hand Crafted Briar Pipes - Pipe Maker - Michael Parks - Smoking Pipes - Tobacco Pipes - Briar Pipes - Pipe Smoke - Pipes - Handmade Briar Pipes
Mike Brissett: http://my.execpc.com/~maddog92/Pipes2/pipes.html
Oliver and Max Brandt: Brandypipes - Home
Paolo Becker: Becker Pipes
Paul Bonaquisti Pipes: http://ssl.cybersun.com/scripts/webcatalog4disapi.dll/4dcgi/mainmenu?BON~101391504
Paul Tatum: XO(R) Web Site Hosting
Perry White: Perry White Smoking Pipes
Peter Heding: Heding Pipes
Peter Heeschen: Heeschen-Pipes
Rad Davis: Rad Davis Hand Made Pipes
Rafael Martin: Pipes Martin
Reiner Thilo: Welcome at Reiner Thilo Pipes - The Pipemaker - handmade Pipes - Phone +49 72 51 - 6 80 71
Rich Lewis: Lewis Pipe and Tobacco - Rich Lewis the best pipe Maker and Repairman in the US
R.M. Perkins: R. M. Perkins Smoking Pipes
Roland Briars: Roland-Briars
Rolando Negoita: Atelier Rolando
Ronny Thuner: smokepipers_heaven
Scott Anderson: Scott J. Anderson » About Scott Anderson Pipes
Scott Thile: http://sethilepipes.com/index.htm
Sergey Senatorov: www.senatorov.lv
Stephen Downie: Stephen Downie Pipes - Home
Teddy Knudsen: Teddy Knudsen
Tim Fuller: TCFuller Pipes
Tom Eltang: Eltang Pipes
Tony Fillenwarth: Fillenwarth Pipes
Trever Talbert: Talbert Pipes
Tyler Lane: Tyler Lane Pipes
Vollmer and Nilsson: Vollmer & Nilsson Handmade Pipes
Will Purdy: Will Purdy Pipes
Wolfgang Blazejewski: http://www.puffapipe.com/index.html

*RESOURCES*

Alt.smokers.pipes: Discussions - alt.smokers.pipes | Google Groups
A.S.P Shape Chart: ASPipes > Shapes Chart
American Pipe Makers: americanpipemakers.info
Bear Briar Pipe Repair: Home
Brothers of Briar: Brothers of Briar
Café Press Pipe Clothing: Yet More Uppity Pipe Apparel : More apparel for discerningly ornery gentlemen
Chris' Pipe Pages: Pipepages.com
Comoy's Pipe Dating: History of Comoys, Guide towards Dating
Danish Pipe Makers: Danish Pipe Makers
Dunhill Blend Chart: When Alfred Dunhill opened his shop on Duke Street in 1907 it was not a pipe shop, to be sure a scattering of pipes were offer
Eager Beaver's Briar: The Eager Beaver's Briar
eBay Search: About
The Erudite Outlet: Pipe & Cigar : The Erudite Outlet
Fellowship of the Noble Briar: Free forum : Fellowship of the Noble Briar
The Frank (German) Packing Method: Pfeifenstudio Frank
GBD Pipe Dating: GBD Models
G.L. Pease: G. L. Pease - Artisanal Tobaccos for the Discerning Pipe Smoker
Gawith Hoggarth Tobacco: Gawith Hoggarth TT Ltd Tobacco and Snuff Manufacturers
Guide to Pipe Shapes: PipeSMOKE's guide to Pipe Shapes and Styles
Irish Clay Pipes: Irish Clay Pipe - World Cultures European
John Loring's Page: Pipes For Sale
MacBaren Tobacco: Mac Baren - Main
McClelland Tobacco Co.: McClelland Tobacco Company - smoking pipe tobacco at its finest
My Pipes Community: http://www.my-pipes.com/
My Private Pipe Page: My private pipe page with photos of pipes and some text
Night Owl Pipeworks: NightOwl PipeWorks
Norwood's Pipe Repair: NORWOODS PIPE REPAIR
A Passion for Pipes Blog: Welcome
Perry's Pipes and Repair: Perry's Smoking Pipes and Pipe Repair Parts
Peter Stokkebye: Villiger Stokkebye International
Peterson Pipes: Peterson of Dublin
Pfeifenbox: Pfeifenbox
PIMO Pipe Craft: Pipe Making Information and Supplies from PIMO Pipe Craft
Pipendoge: PIPENDOGE: Collecting Pipes++Picture Gallery++Pipes by Brand++Pipes by Country of Origin++Pipemakers++Pipe-Books++History
Pipe and Tobacco Collectors Blog: Pipe and Tobacco Collectors Blog
Pipe Artist and Manufacturer List: Pipe Maker/Manufacturer List
Pipe Collectors Club of America: PCCA 2009
Pipe Lore: Pipe Lore
Pipe Makers' Forum: Pipe Makers' Forum - the only forum site for pipe makers on the web
Pipe Restore: PipeRestore Home Page
Pipe Show Information: Pipe Show Information
Pipe Show Online: Tobacco Smoking Pipes Show Online
Pipe Smoking Tips: Tobacco pipe smoking tips
Pipe Tobacco Aging FAQ: The Pipe Tobacco Aging, Storage and Cellaring FAQ
Pipe Trader: PipeTrader - Your Window onto the World of Pipes!
Pipedia: Main Page - Pipedia
Pipes and Tobaccos Magazine: Pipes and tobaccos - Home
Pipes: Logos and Markings: English index - Pipes : Logos & markings
Pipes.org: http://www.pipes.org/index.php
Precision Pipe Rejuvenation and Repair: Precision Smoking Pipe Rejuvenation & Repair
The Professor's Tobacco Reviews: The Professor's Pipe Page and Tobacco Bar
R.D. Field: R. D. Field, Importer of Fine Briar Pipes
Samuel Gawith Tobacco: Homepage of Samuel Gawith & Company Limited, Snuff Grinders and Tobacco Manufacturers since 1792
Sasieni Pipe Dating: Pipes Digest Article: 222.035
Savinelli Pipes: http://www.savinelli.it/eng/index.htm
Smokers Forums: Smokers Forums - Powered by vBulletin
Straight Grain Blog: Straight Grain
The Sweetest Smoke Blog: The Sweetest Smoke
Tobacco Barn Blog: Tobacco Barn Blog
Tobacco Blending: Pipe Tobacco Blending Made Easy - Free Resource Guide
Tobacco Cellar: Online Tobacco Cellar
Tobacco Pipe Smoking Tips: Tobacco pipe smoking tips
Tobacco Reviews: TobaccoReviews.com: Index
Walker Briar Works: Walker Briar Works - Repairing Fine Pipes Since 1968
Weber's Guide: The Weber's Guide To Pipe Smoking


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*EBAY RETAILERS*

4057patrick: eBay My World - 4057patrick
4noggins: eBay My World - 4noggins
ashton-dunhill-collector: eBay My World - ashton-dunhill-collector
auctionbazaar26: eBay My World - auctionbazaar26
best_pipe_dream_new: eBay My World - best_pipe_dream_new
bima1960: eBay My World - bima1960
briarblues: eBay My World - briarblues
cigarettes_1977: eBay My World - cigarettes_1977
cologne-pipes: eBay My World - cologne-pipes
coopersark: eBay My World - coopersark
cub3636: eBay My World - cub3636
deadroot: eBay My World - deadroot
denmother: eBay My World - denmother
dickatcct: eBay My World - dickatcct
esterval: eBay My World - esterval
estore4: eBay My World - estore4
futurepipes: eBay My World - futurepipes
goodandcheappipes: eBay My World - goodandcheappipes
graceanddarius: eBay My World - graceanddarius
great-estate-pipes: eBay My World - great-estate-pipes
hermitfarm: eBay My World - hermitfarm
hexelon: eBay My World - hexelon
jamesupshallpipeco: eBay My World - jamesupshallpipeco
jbennin314: eBay My World - jbennin314
jihren: eBay My World - jihren
johnloring: eBay My World - johnloring
jp3hh: eBay My World - jp3hh
kelkaycee: eBay My World - kelkaycee
knobby1041: eBay My World - knobby1041
lwss: eBay My World - lwss
macorinadejalatlaco:: eBay My World - pipesandarts
medjweb: eBay My World - medjweb
makewine8qlg: eBay My World - makewine8qlg
mkelaw: eBay My World - mkelaw
mr.can.: eBay My World - mr.can.
mrpipesmkr: eBay My World - mrpipesmkr
nbc111: eBay My World - nbc111
passion4pipes: eBay My World - passion4pipes
pastime-hobbies: eBay My World - pastime-hobbies
pdgebb: eBay My World - pdgebb
pipelovers: eBay My World - pipelovers
pipesbywhitney: eBay My World - pipesbywhitney
pipesmd: eBay My World - pipesmd1628
rarepipes: eBay My World - rarepipes
ringgrain: eBay My World - ringgrain
shakey539dpw: eBay My World - shakey539dpw
stevenpen_pipes: eBay My World - stevenpen_pipes
stogieiv: eBay My World - stogieiv
szaring: eBay My World - szaring
thesecondhandsmoker: eBay My World - thesecondhandsmoker
venezia53: eBay My World - venezia53
vieste: eBay My World - vieste
vinpipe: eBay My World - vinpipe
yenidje: eBay My World - yenidje

_"That's all folks"_


----------



## Silky01

Thanks to Jeff and Dave for this!


----------



## sunnydhvac

Pipe Makers' Forum - the only forum site for pipe makers on the web

SMOKING METAL TOBACCO PIPE COLLECTORS & FANATICS

ipe:

some other nice resources smoking metal is for pipes such as kirsten and falcon


----------



## smurph

That.... is awesome . Kudos to you guys


----------



## peps1

Just Started a Pipe forum,


----------



## DubintheDam

peps1 said:


> Just Started a Pipe forum,


Wow...that easy...cool, looks great...will sign up later...dub


----------



## peps1

DubintheDam said:


> Wow...that easy...cool, looks great...will sign up later...dub


Please do DubintheDam, a forum is nothing with member's!


----------



## FreshPipes

*Affordable Estate Pipes*
cheapestatepipes.com


----------



## mirain

Awesome resource and helpful service to the piper's community. Thanks for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## easysmoker

***cvtobacco.com***

One of the only American retailers selling pipes from the German company Vauen. Great, knowledgeable staff for pipes and cigars (I shop there locally as well) as well as a great selection. Even if a pipe is not listed the owner is often able to acquire it for you. I believe they only deal with new, unsmoked pipes. No estates. In my opinion, worth looking at. Sorry for the lack of link. I'm still working on building up my post count and I refuse to make senseless posts so it's taking a while. Happy smoking all!


----------



## Brinson

Mmm...can someone reccomend which of these many websites has the best prices on tobacco in general?

Coming from the cigar community, where is the pipe equivalent of cigar.com, cigarsintentional, famoussmoke, ect? All the pipe sites I've tried so far seem poorly designed and with limited selection by comparison.


----------



## IHT

for me, smokingpipes.com has been the best in terms of prices on tobacco and always has stellar customer service. some people love 4noggins.com (especially those that live in Canada), others like pipesandcigars.com (they have some stuff in stock others do not - probably due to their customer service issues people have reported on here)...


----------



## Numenor

I have been dealing with CupoJoes for 6 years, and have had great service.


----------



## paracite

Some of these links do not work anymore. Do these get updated frequently?


----------



## mrsmitty

Holy crap this is going to take awhile checking each one out lol. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

paracite said:


> Some of these links do not work anymore. Do these get updated frequently?


Let me know which ones are not working and I'll update them. Thanks!


----------



## VolsMcFalls

I can tell you that Knoxville Cigar Company has shut its doors and their website is now offline. A new shop has gone in next door to the old one, but I do not think they have a website yet.


----------



## IHT

VolsMcFalls said:


> I can tell you that Knoxville Cigar Company has shut its doors and their website is now offline.


yep, that was a few yrs ago... they had a good forum as well.


----------



## VolsMcFalls

IHT said:


> yep, that was a few yrs ago... they had a good forum as well.


Yeah, I was surprised to see them still on the list. Their website stayed up for a while, I assume because they had leased the url through a certain date.

I visited there fairly often when i was in college, but for cigars, not pipes. I only got into pipe smoking recently.


----------



## Jimmyc

IHT said:


> for me, smokingpipes.com has been the best in terms of prices on tobacco and always has stellar customer service. some people love 4noggins.com (especially those that live in Canada), others like pipesandcigars.com (they have some stuff in stock others do not - probably due to their customer service issues people have reported on here)...


 Just wondering if you could provide a little more info on the customer service issues people have had with Pipes and Cigars? I was thinking of placing an order with them. Any comment would be appreciated.


----------



## IHT

Jimmyc said:


> Just wondering if you could provide a little more info on the customer service issues people have had with Pipes and Cigars? I was thinking of placing an order with them. Any comment would be appreciated.


nothing horrifying.
there have been times when members here would place an order and not get it for weeks. they'd call to find out why and would be told that the order was on hold because they were out of stock on something. instead of sending the rest of the order, they held the entire order... also, as a buyer, not knowing what's _really_ in stock at any given moment makes it hard to order with confidence. if i were to order from them again, i'd have to do it over the phone and hope they could tell me everything is in stock. 
they always seem to make good, from what i've read/recall.
some of my friends have had issues with the tins coming to them badly dented up from the journey...

i will state that i have ordered from them once and didn't have that issue (ordered some stuff that's not highly sought after).


----------



## Jimmyc

IHT, Thanks for the info.


----------



## paracite

Should there be some sort of rating like: Best bargain prices, customer service, fast shipping, availability? Or should we do all that on some sort of polling system? I don't know, but I think if we compiled something like that it would be very beneficial...


----------



## dukeofbluz

I placed an order with pipes and cigars on Jan 25.

They sent an email on Feb 3, stating my order was on hold due to an out of stock item I had ordered.

delivery was made on Feb 9.

Not complaining, just stating facts.

Jeffrey


----------



## beetlebriar

I placed an order with pipes and cigars and got it in four days no problems


----------



## Pipe Mike

I also like Pipes and Cigars dot com, as well as Just for Him. Both great places. 

Until next time ~

I'm Pipe Mike
Pipes4Mike .com


----------



## kvv098

I talked to Scott Bendett and other folks from Pipes and Cigars at Chicago show. They told me that they have 12 people at the warehouse packing orders non-stop. As you have noticed they started sending emails if they have to hold orders. Looks like Scott is very concerned with improving the service.
Personally, I was buying from them for last 2 years almost monthly and had only few hick-ups. The latest was with Sam Gawith tobacco in April. They were sold out before they could update on the web.


----------



## RJpuffs

I seem to have overlooked putting the NEW tobacco cellar link in this sticky:

Tobacco Cellar - Store Your Premium Pipe Tobacco Here!

use it, now! :rockon:


----------



## bobpatt

I've been ordering from Iwan Ries in Chicago. They have a wide range of tobaccos, both tins and bulk plus their house brands. I've been enjoying their IRC Slices, which is a pretty good smoke.


----------



## DamirC

Morta pipes on: davorinmortapipes.wordpress.com

Copper, golden and three black morta pipes added, take a look!!


----------



## IHT

two pipemakers i had the chance to talk with at the KC Pipe show. their pipes are very solid looking, nice drillings, and still priced to a point where you could get them without going hungry for a month.

Andy @ Quad City Pipes
Joe @ Old Nellie Pipes


----------



## Mike2147

Thank you for a great resource! Especially helpful for us new guys.
Mike


----------



## Ben.Reilly

An addition to the ebay list would be Mario Grandi Pipes, under the name *futurepipes and futurepipes1*. Great pipes at decent prices, and shipping speed is fantastic!


----------



## Ben.Reilly

Ben.Reilly said:


> An addition to the ebay list would be Mario Grandi Pipes, under the name *futurepipes and futurepipes1*. Great pipes at decent prices, and shipping speed is fantastic!


Just noticed it was already mentioned... :bolt:


----------



## HauntedMyst

These lists are awesome! Thank you!


----------



## dwilliams

Just bought a couple of pipes from Invicta Briars.

Although it is an English company the delivery was fast and at $4 for p&p a bargain.

These pipes are beautifully crafted (I bought a standard classic Egg Bent and handmade pipe) and lovely smokers right from the off. 

Would thoroughly recommend. Great service and communication too.


----------



## tedswearingen

IHT said:


> for me, smokingpipes.com has been the best in terms of prices on tobacco and always has stellar customer service. some people love 4noggins.com (especially those that live in Canada), others like pipesandcigars.com (they have some stuff in stock others do not - probably due to their customer service issues people have reported on here)...


This is rad to hear!


----------



## MarkC

I stumbled on this site bouncing around the web. Although the writing displays that 'English as a second language' character, I thought it was very informative on Turkish tobaccos. My apologies if this has been posted before.

Leaf Tobacco - Tobacco of Turkey


----------



## vasypher

I've used pipesandcigars.com, Justforhim.com, and iwanries.com with success.


----------



## El Gringo

I thank you for all this info!:rockon:


----------



## WilsonRoa

Considering thats a real long list of sites, which ones would you consider the top 3 to order from? 

I'm looking into pipe smoking so I'm reading up on it. but if I decide to try it out, I'd like to know where to go for good prices and things like that.


----------



## cherrymax

WilsonRoa said:


> Considering thats a real long list of sites, which ones would you consider the top 3 to order from?
> 
> I'm looking into pipe smoking so I'm reading up on it. but if I decide to try it out, I'd like to know where to go for good prices and things like that.


I like 4noggins, Iwan Ries, Boswell-But they only have thier own brand advertised. Call them to see if they stock other brands. Smoking Pipes, Pipes and Cigars, Mars, Cup o Joe's-but if you're New York, you're taxed out the a$$. Those are where I go when I'm looking for baccy.

Others will have thier favorites too, but these are the most common.

Hope that helps and welcome to the Pipe Side.


----------



## indigosmoke

If I had to pick just three I'd pick smokingpipes.com, smokingpipes.com and smokingpipes.com.  Seriously, they are great folks with excellent customer service, selection and prices.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Just to head off the anecdotal bashing of specific online retailers:
I think the consensus among the many of us who have tried all of the top e-tailers is that they all have issues at times, but they also genuinely try to treat their customers as best they can. I can't think of a better example than to note that several of the big retailers have moved to some form of real-time, online inventory. I don't think that's coincidence. I think they are, each of them, monitoring forums like this one.
I feel 100% comfortable ordering from smokingpipes, pipesandcigars, iwanries, 4noggins, and a dozen other well known e-tailers. I think most of us do.


----------



## WilsonRoa

thanks for the info!!


----------



## rkm5052

Has anyone ever ordered anything from Mr.Snuff.com? it looks like an ok site i just want to be sure before I put my card on the line.


----------



## gentimmy

what's the best pipe forum (besides Puff)?


----------



## Pugsley

gentimmy said:


> what's the best pipe forum (besides Puff)?


There are other pipe forums?!? :shock:


----------



## MarkC

rkm5052 said:


> Has anyone ever ordered anything from Mr.Snuff.com? it looks like an ok site i just want to be sure before I put my card on the line.


I haven't, but I've heard positive things from others on the board.


----------



## MarkC

gentimmy said:


> what's the best pipe forum (besides Puff)?


Brothers of the Briar is okay. Pipes.org is great if you miss that cranky old librarian from high school, but it's good for searching for info.


----------



## gentimmy

haha, thanks Mark


----------



## jsnake

What about estate pipe restoration links? The piperestore link is dead.


----------

